# WFRP: Battle Wizard Career



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, i see it like this. WFRP doesnt offer a battle wizard career which i find quite lame. This is more along the lines for Bright Wizards (Fire) as fluff and background wise are seen as commanders and respected advisors to generals. Plus being character wise quick tempered and blast now, ask questions later.

So heres the career i come up with for them, please leave any criticism or tips please.

WS BS S T Ag Int Wp Fel
+20% +5% +10% +15% +10% +20% +30% +20%

A W Mag
+1 +4 +2

Skills: Academic Knowledge (Strategy/Tactics), Command, Dodge Blow, Speak Language (battle tongue)

Talents: Quick Draw, Armoured Caster, Warrior Born, Lightning Parry

Trappings: Mail Armour (Chest, arms, Legs), Best Quallity Hand Weapon


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

My Apologies, i have put this in the wrong section. Can it be moved pretty please?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Me like!
TYVM im gonna use.


----------

